# Looking for a charter recommendation for Stripers



## archman (Jun 17, 2013)

My wife has given me a "gift" for my 40th birthday to take out a striper charter. I am a die-hard fisherman in Cleveland, Ohio. I do a lot of kayak fishing on Lake Erie for smallmouth/walleye/steelhead. However, I have been obsessed with catching a striper but it never seems like I am there at the right time when we are on vacation somewhere. My sister lives in Ellicott City, so I would like to book a charter when I visit her. I don't know much about the seasonal patterns of stripers, but my one requirement is that I don't want to troll. If that means catching smaller fish, I am ok with that. I am more of a numbers guy than chasing around that one big wale all day. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good guide? Also, if there is such a thing, a recommendation for a kayak guide for stripers would be great, too.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

The Katherine, Capt, Sam. He will make sure you catch fish and have a great time doing it.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tracker01 said:


> The Katherine, Capt, Sam. He will make sure you catch fish and have a great time doing it.


100 % agree


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Check out Chris dollar on the eastern shore for a kayak guide. As for seasons, april and may is for trophys and trolling is the preferred method. June thru September live lining is tops and in the fall people usually troll or jig around birds.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

If youre not looking for a whale and want a lot of catching, go live lining in July or August aboard the Katherine. 

For kayak fishing, would you be bringing your own gear or looking to rent everything? Check out Snaggedline.com for everything about kayak fishing in the area. There are not many people guiding kayak fishing in this area yet, but if you bring your own gear, one of us could show you around...


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Thanks for the props and kind words guys ! We are looking forward to the 2015 season and have already started booking


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Tracker01 said:


> The Katherine, Capt, Sam. He will make sure you catch fish and have a great time doing it.


yep captain Sam will take care of you


----------



## archman (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses guys. I've seen some charters range from $400 to close to $700. Since it's just me and possibly a buddy going, I'd like to be as economical as possible. But really am I missing out on something if I'm going with a less expensive charter?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

The Katherine has walk on trips sometimes, heres a page they have on facebook for walk ons https://www.facebook.com/groups/459618394175515/
There a couple kayak guides around to, Chris Dollar is one. I think summer or fall would be the best time


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Cheap is not always your best bang for the buck. Maybe you can coordinate your trip when some of the Pier and Surf guys have a trip booked and jump in on one of their trips. What ever you decide I wish you the best of luck 


archman said:


> Thanks for all of the responses guys. I've seen some charters range from $400 to close to $700. Since it's just me and possibly a buddy going, I'd like to be as economical as possible. But really am I missing out on something if I'm going with a less expensive charter?


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words guys it means a lot. Looking foreward to fishing with all you guys again as it's always a blast and refreshing having guys that know what they are doing on board. Hope the holiday season treated Yall well and for those of you braving the cold right lines and for those staying warm just remeber bubba bass is waiting for us.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I too would recommend the Katherine out of Chesapeake Beach. Not only will they pit you on the fish but you will have so much fun with the crew. That is the only boat I have been going with for years.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

archman said:


> My wife has given me a "gift" for my 40th birthday to take out a striper charter. I am a die-hard fisherman in Cleveland, Ohio. I do a lot of kayak fishing on Lake Erie for smallmouth/walleye/steelhead. However, I have been obsessed with catching a striper but it never seems like I am there at the right time when we are on vacation somewhere. My sister lives in Ellicott City, so I would like to book a charter when I visit her. I don't know much about the seasonal patterns of stripers, but my one requirement is that I don't want to troll. If that means catching smaller fish, I am ok with that. I am more of a numbers guy than chasing around that one big wale all day. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good guide? Also, if there is such a thing, a recommendation for a kayak guide for stripers would be great, too.


Keep in mind, after trophy season in the spring(0 limit), you can only keep 1 Striper per day this year.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Cali, have you got a link to the new regs?
I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Respectfully, where are you getting your information ? I just pulled this from the Maryland dnr website and it is the same as last year:

Spring trophy April 18 thru May 15
One fish per person per day 28 inches or longer. 

May 15 thru Dec 15
2 fish per person per day between 18–28 inches OR 1 fish between 18–28 inches and 1 fish over 28 inches




CaliYellowtail said:


> Keep in mind, after trophy season in the spring(0 limit), you can only keep 1 Striper per day this year.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

So far from what I have read that is only in va and only off shore. I don't think it applys to the bay. But I may be wrong. Also let me know when you want to go I have a group of four that will go anytime and that will off set your cost. I don't fish much like helping more. But the other guys will be more then happy to.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Last I heard the proposed changes for MD for 2015 are one fish of at least 36" for trophy season, and for the rest of the year, still 2 fish with a 20" minimum. 
I haven't seen the final say come out though. 

As far as charters go, I'd also recommend Mark Galasso from Tuna the Tide. If trolling isn't your thing, he's got an Everglades he jigs from, and he's pretty damn good. He's out of Kent Island, but moves around a lot. 
If you book him, be sure to tell him how you want to fish, because if you book spring, he'll assume you want to troll, which he does from a 35 Markley.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Archman you really don't have to look any further than http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/. Captains Andy and Sam offer the best personal service out there and you will catch fish. Normally the charter is for 6 which spreads out the cost. I'd be happy to join your charter and I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem to get 3 others from the forum.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

As of rite now the official regulations have not been announced nor has the season start dates. From what I am told by the captains association president we are assuming that the season will open as per norm and everything will remain how it was before with the exception of sizes going up to 36 and 20 respectivly. We shall see what happens


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Cali is talking about the ocean regulations for Virginia I believe.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Here ya go boys:


http://dnr2.maryland.gov/Fisheries/Pages/notices.aspx




turboandy said:


> Respectfully, wherehttp://dnr2.maryland.gov/Fisheries/Pages/notices.aspx
> 
> are you getting your information ? I just pulled this from the Maryland dnr website and it is the same as last year:
> 
> ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW!! Can this be true? One fish per day is going to kill the charter boat guys.

The Secretary of Maryland Department of Natural Resources, pursuant to Code of Maryland Regulation 08.02.15.12H, announces the modification of the recreational creel limit for striped bass in the State waters of the Atlantic Ocean, its *COASTAL BAYS*, and their *TRIBUTARIES[* . Effective 12:01 a.m. Monday, January 5, 2015, a person may not take or possess more than one striped bass per day from those waters. All other rules remain the same.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Catman and caliyellowtail just wait they will release Chesapeake bay Regs soon as they have always been a sepererate entity just like the Potomac.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

That's exactly my first thought also. Who's going to pay $150 to take home 1 Rock?



catman said:


> WOW!! Can this be true? One fish per day is going to kill the charter boat guys.
> 
> The Secretary of Maryland Department of Natural Resources, pursuant to Code of Maryland Regulation 08.02.15.12H, announces the modification of the recreational creel limit for striped bass in the State waters of the Atlantic Ocean, its *COASTAL BAYS*, and their *TRIBUTARIES[* . Effective 12:01 a.m. Monday, January 5, 2015, a person may not take or possess more than one striped bass per day from those waters. All other rules remain the same.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Summer time in the Bay? Not many. 
A live line charter will be boxed up in minutes. 
Trophy season would be no different than now. 
Except that with a 36" minimum, it's going to be a lot harder to box a limit. 
With the size increases a whole'nother conversation can be had about increased mortality.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

esrob said:


> summer time in the bay? Not many.
> A live line charter will be boxed up in minutes.
> Trophy season would be no different than now.
> Except that with a 36" minimum, it's going to be a lot harder to box a limit.
> With the size increases a whole'nother conversation can be had about increased mortality.


i agree. Alot of dead fish will be because they arent 36". Which is awful considering the number of fish you see caught during trophy season alone. I really hope it helps because to me it seems as though its hurting them. I understand the intent but is there a better way?


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

From what I've read, the mortality has been taken into account. I have to trust that there are those that know the intricacies of fisheries management a whole lot better than I do, making these decisions and considering these concerns.
But I do agree, it seems counterintuitive, especially considering that high mortality was one of the triggers met.
It also seems interesting that discussing mortality decreasing measures like getting rid of stinger hooks or using circles with bait are taboo.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Esrob maryland Chesapeake Bay is the only one going to a 36 in minimum and that is going to increase the amount of females killed vs males. Marylands regs when influenced by outside sources are rarely due to conservation. Left to our own devices we had a more strict season than most anyway. But there will be others who disagree. If I had the desire or time I would documend every fish that came on board and their sizes. Trophy season will be tough this year after the first 2 weeks of it follows normal patters. If they splash and dash like many of years in the past and we have only male fish left by opening day it'll be really tough.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Archman clean your pms


----------



## archman (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry tracker didn't know I was over the limit. I cleared some out.


----------

